# Apple iWatch vs. salt water



## flatsboy (Aug 11, 2012)

I am curious to know if anyone is wearing their iWatch as they are wade fishing? Are you getting the watch wet and how is it working? Id like to track my steps and distance as I fish. Let me know your thoughts please!


----------



## Dbinlc (Jan 11, 2015)

flatsboy said:


> I am curious to know if anyone is wearing their iWatch as they are wade fishing? Are you getting the watch wet and how is it working? Id like to track my steps and distance as I fish. Let me know your thoughts please!


I waded POC for 5 days with my series 1. Now have the series 3. Iâ€™ve never had any issues. Yet


----------



## rjmrg1 (Aug 19, 2016)

I use my series 2 in the surf all the time. No problems at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trout chaser 88 (Dec 7, 2016)

No problem! go for it


----------

